# Photo Test



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2018)

Test over


----------



## goldendogs (Dec 24, 2018)

sorry nothing here Bear,Merry Christmas


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2018)

Nothing here either buddy!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 25, 2018)

What were you testing? Nothing here you must have been inside of the Bears den.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2018)

I thought it was a photo of white out conditions. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2018)

Sorry about that guys:

I actually tested a picture & it worked, but I didn't want to show it yet, so I deleted it.

Thanks for the replies though!!!

Bear


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 26, 2018)

Let me try


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2018)

bluewhisper said:


> Let me try



Hmmm---Great Cycle:

Cocky Rabbit roasts & eats Carrot.
Bear Eats Cocky Rabbit.
Rabbit not so cocky any more.


Bear


----------



## Jeff Wright (Dec 26, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Cocky Rabbit roasts & eats Carrot.
> Bear Eats Cocky Rabbit.
> Rabbit not so cocky any more.



Great recovery!!!!  Funny as hell.  And, your eyesight improves.


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 26, 2018)

You asked for it and now you'll get it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2018)

Poor Elmer!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 27, 2019)




----------

